# Three Days in Madrid



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

_Three Days in Madrid - Day One_. Sample photos:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

_Three Days in Madrid - Day One continues_:


----------



## mandeep77 (Nov 30, 2017)

@R. Doug  perfect clicks


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

mandeep77 said:


> @R. Doug perfect clicks


Thank you.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample photos from the continuation of my Three Days in Madrid series, _Fun Food Friday - Fatigas del Querer_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples from today's _Three Days in Madrid - Day Two_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

_Madrid - Day Two Continues_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples from today's _Fun Photo Friday - Day 2 Favorites_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples from _Madrid - Day 3; Almudena Cathedral_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Some selected photos from today's _Madrid - Day 3; the Royal Palace of Madrid_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

_Fun Photo Friday - Almudena Cathedral and Royal Palace Favorites_ sample shots:


----------

